# New Zealand pics - the landscapes - 21pics



## doenoe (May 16, 2007)

And here you can see how beautifull NZ really is. There are quite a few different landscapes there. Its awesome 
#1





#2




#3




#4




#5




#6




#7




#8




#9




#10




#11




#12




#13




#14




#15




#16




#17




#18




#19




#20




#21





And you can find more pictures here: www.daanschouwe.nl/Nieuw Zeeland/Index


----------



## spako (May 16, 2007)

Wow! You really did take so many amazingly good pictures! I just went through them on your homepage and I'm in awe...
I'll go to New Zealand this august and now I'm even more eager to get there...
Could you please tell me what your destination was an for how long you were there? Judging by your pictures you were all over New Zealand...


----------



## klissarov ik (May 16, 2007)

indeed i just went through them also- pretty awesome i must say!


----------



## doenoe (May 16, 2007)

thanks for the comments 
And yes, we were all over the place. We startedon the South Island in Christchurch. After that too Dunedin, Te Anau (with a day at the Milford sound), Queenstown (wicked bungee 134m!!), Fox Glacier, Greymouth, Kaikoura, Picton (couple of days at the Marlborough sound). Then too the North Island, were we started in Wellington, Tongariro, Rotorua and after that via Tauranga to Auckland. That was the first month. The second month we started in Auckland then too Port Waikato, Whangarei, Paihia, Whitianga, Rotorua again, Taupo, Tauranga and then back to Port Waikato (some family of the guy i traveled with lived there) and to Auckland Airport........and then 2 months have past


----------



## Peniole (May 16, 2007)

Absolutely wonderful shots. What's the diagonal line in #13, it's a bit annoying in what otherwise is a great shot?


----------



## Corry (May 16, 2007)

Daan.....


I'm sitting here.....with my jaw on the floor.  Stunning....totally stunning.  

...I think you're going to need to come visit me in the US to help me pick my jaw back up.


----------



## Antarctican (May 16, 2007)

^^^ My jaw hit the floor with a resounding 'thwack' as well!! Holy Toledo, sooooo many superbly composed pics in this thread!  :hail: :hail: :hail:


----------



## Mainiac (May 16, 2007)

I'm speechless........... I literally gasped at seeing these.:hail: #3, #5, #12, #13, #16, #18, #20, oh heck all of them are awesome!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Silverpenguin (May 16, 2007)

I love number 12!! I would love to go to NZ, I think I'd go crazy with the camera out there lol


----------



## Mohain (May 16, 2007)

Some amazing shots there Daan. 3, 5, 12, 13 and 21 are my favs


----------



## neogfx (May 16, 2007)

All good shots here, but I especially love 5, 12 and 21.
Great work.


----------



## rajjai (May 16, 2007)

WoW... Feeling sensory overload.. too many stunning shots to handle at one time :hail:


----------



## lostprophet (May 16, 2007)

:hail:


----------



## clarinetJWD (May 16, 2007)

Wow, daan...I think I'll just go ahead and nominate theis whole thread for photo of the month...Amazing work!


----------



## doenoe (May 17, 2007)

thank you all very much 
Peniole: the diagonal line is a steel cable. You can jump from the sky tower attached to a line. And this steel cable is part of the construction. Could have cloned it out, but i forgot.


----------



## JTHphoto (May 17, 2007)

outstanding work daan, brilliantly captured.  :thumbup:


----------



## Wozza (May 17, 2007)

Awesome job capturing our beautiful country!


----------



## Tangerini (May 17, 2007)

Wow. :hail: Wow.


----------



## William (May 17, 2007)

5, 7, 8, 12, and 18 are real winners for me.  You have consistently great shots, keep it up.


----------



## Deadeye008 (May 17, 2007)

Those are very, very awesome! I love #16.


----------



## doenoe (May 18, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## virenko (May 18, 2007)

Alle foto's bekeken en ik kan niks anders zeggen dan: WOW, echt super mooi gewoon!


----------



## LeighAnn (May 18, 2007)

Great set of images, Daan


----------



## doenoe (May 20, 2007)

thanks a bunch


----------



## Alex_B (May 20, 2007)

3 is a clear winner, but also the others are amazing... the second had too little focus for my taste though

I like 18 for the colours!


----------



## midget patrol (May 20, 2007)

....stunning. That's the only way to describe it.


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 24, 2007)

*WOW* those are good dude :thumbup: X1000


----------



## doenoe (May 29, 2007)

thanks y'all


----------

